# NUST PC Cadet



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Is an interview a requirement for applying to AMC as a PC cadet?
Or is it just the admission test?

Thanks


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

according to what I know, there is an interview.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Any idea around when?
I know I have to go to Pakistan to take the admission test which is around mid June.
But I really hope I don't have to go again next month or something like that.
Thanks


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

It is probably 15-25 days after the entry test-which is usually the case in Pakistan.However, you should confirm from someone authentic.


----------

